# Good humidifier for emersed setups?



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Was wondering, which brand makes good foggers/humidifiers for an emersed plant setup? I bought a exoterra reptile fogger and I put some water in a tank with a piece of anubias sitting on top of some dirt in a pot inside that tank. I let the fogger on all night, and the next morning, I went to check on it. The fogger stopped working and my anubias was almost dry. Definitely will be returning that thing. Anyways, what foggers have you guys used, or which foggers are at least reliable. Thanks


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

lll said:


> Was wondering, which brand makes good foggers/humidifiers for an emersed plant setup? I bought a exoterra reptile fogger and I put some water in a tank with a piece of anubias sitting on top of some dirt in a pot inside that tank. I let the fogger on all night, and the next morning, I went to check on it. The fogger stopped working and my anubias was almost dry. Definitely will be returning that thing. Anyways, what foggers have you guys used, or which foggers are at least reliable. Thanks


Instead of getting a fogger/humidifier you're better off getting a MistKing pump. I have one for my emersed setups and it runs on 6 tanks with no issues, it's an amazing pump & the mist is so fine it's unbelievable. Also you shouldn't leave your fogger on all night, if the humidity is too high you'll have a lot of mold issues. You can purchase humidity domes at the hydroponics shop for like $12 roughly and they work amazing.

Also i forgot to mention that make sure you use a glass lid or saran wrap over the top, this will keep humidity in.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Yea, I sealed the sides of the tank with some plastic wrap and put glass over the top so I didn't mold my basement. lol. Thanks for the reply. Last time I saw a mistaking was at the reptile expo. Those things are like $100! I might save up for one though. My friend has one, and its pretty dang sweet. You got a nice setup as well! What are you growing?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

lll said:


> Yea, I sealed the sides of the tank with some plastic wrap and put glass over the top so I didn't mold my basement. lol. Thanks for the reply. Last time I saw a mistaking was at the reptile expo. Those things are like $100! I might save up for one though. My friend has one, and its pretty dang sweet. You got a nice setup as well! What are you growing?


Yeah the MistKing's can be expensive, I think mine was 169.99 and it came with some valves & what not. It all depends which model you get and the package i guess. It's well worth every penny though I can tell you that!

I have wayy too many plants to list that I'm growing, I have just over 40 species that I have emersed, all of which I also have submersed. I like keeping plants emersed in the event something goes wrong in my show tank & I can just easily go to my green room & re-supply as opposed to having to purchase more. I have a lot of Cryptocoryne's in my emersed setup's though.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

The fogger you have is perfectly fine to use, but you need it on a timer to only operate when you want it to. I'm guessing you leave it on all night and completely depleted the reservoir?
Get yourself a cheap timer and set it to come on a couple times a day with a few minutes of operation each time.
If you have the funds, the mistking system is a great mister and extremely reliable, mine is over 3 years old and it runs on my 65g.

However your current fogger does work, I've used foggers for smaller setups and they work perfectly fine, just make sure it's on a timer. 
Also if your anubia is dried by morning, you're doing something wrong with your setup - I have emersed tanks without a mister/fogger and Anubias are still perfectly fine in them for days-weeks without a mist.
Perhaps you could post a pic of your tank? The problem may lay in your setup and less so the equipment.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll post a pic as soon as I get home. I had a glass cover on it over night so there was no loss of water. Honestly, I didn't really like the fogger the moment I found out that it uses heat. Im returning the fogger anyways, because it no longer works. I think I'll save up for a mist king, because it sounds reliable and its pretty cool.


----------

